# fan leaves dieing sign of maturity?



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 2, 2007)

so about all of my fan leaves but the ones around the cola have or are turning yellow and falling off is this when its sending all the stored sugars and neutes and send it 2 the buds? is this normal?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2007)

Depends on how far along you are. It also shows lack of Nitrogen late in flower. I have seen them yellow too soon becuase of bloom ferts being added right when flower is forced....during the first big stretch the plant needs veg nutes...then switch to bloom. Pics would be of big help. 
Also what color are your trichomes?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 2, 2007)

They are about %10 amber around the mid more mature branches and the cola about 80% cloudy rest clear think ill make it??? go 2 this link its my plant all the way throught flowering up to 3 days ago http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14558


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2007)

I hope you do make it...Sativas are known for that more than indicas. Keep an eye on those trichs closely. I would harvest at 50/50 if you can. Sativas are very hard for first timers. They have such a long flowering period.
You can do a "partial" harvest. I think with the flos that would be the way to go. Harvest the more mature branches and cut the cola when it reaches 50/50 and drop the lamps to the lower section where light isn't getting to it.
It is very normal tho for the leaves to yellow when it gets close to harvest. Keep checking every day,


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 2, 2007)

so i should jsut start choppin off like a branch every 3 days ? will it still live with jsut the cola and a few branches below it


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2007)

How I have done a "partial" harvest is I start with the top 1/3 harvest my way down by dropping the lights. when you get to the bottom 1/3 you can make a decision. If you like the pheno and are happy with how it turned out you can turn the lights back on veg time and switch immediatly back to veg ferts. Do a flush first. This will cause it to reveg. and you can grow it and flower it all over again. it takes a month for it to switch back to veg. and see new growth..it will look pretty sickly for the first couple of weeks but don't give up until it is firmly gone. or you can just harvest it.
Also by doing "partial" harvest you can enjoy both worlds of the strain. The amber couchlock and the 50/50 uppy heady high. Almost like two different buzzes from the same plant. 
Just make sure you don't do this too late. A lot of people outdoors have done this as they are not sure of the pheno they have until a smoke test and revegging with a partial harvest gives them an option. It's also great for 1-2 plant growers without much room to deal with clones and mothers.
Also keep as many lower fan leaves as you can. They will help.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 2, 2007)

well im not down for goin through all of that thanks for the info tho do you think its ok to harvest about 4 branches around the mature part? will it slow the cola growth down?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, It is in it's "dying" process. I haven't noticed it slow down much.
The closer the light the tighter the buds. With such a large distance from the bottom, You will want to get light on the lower buds. Right now the plant is working its hardest getting stuff to the top. By cutting away what is ready...it will promote more work to the main cola. but as soon as that main cola is ready. I would cut it off and drop those lights to the base. This why most grow hybrids and indica...short stature and easier to control canopy as well as fast flowering periods. But Sativas are a better buzz for day time smoke. IMHO.
I would pay very close attention to the branches with amber trichs. I would harvest them.
Sorry for so much info. I just like to give you as many options as possible. esp. when its a one plant grow. I tell ya this man. I would love to reveg. that plant and take some clones off that girl there. She def. has keeper traits to her.

BTW what lights do you have...is it ll flos? or is that a hid in the middle?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 2, 2007)

Yup, i prefer sativas to be honest. 50 50 is about perfect also. You get more of a hyper high about 50 50. i'll usually do mine at 60-40 just to up the potency a bit more, still gives me a great hyped up high. Your plant looks good man and Mutt has given you some great information. If you listen to him it seems that your plant will more than liekly be ready by the time your lease is up. Good luck man.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

